# ASX Listed Currency MINIs



## asanth (23 September 2010)

Has anyone used the currency MINIs listed on ASX to trade currency pairs?

What are your thoughts on the product

There are six currency pairs listed:

AUD/NZD, AUD/USD, AUD/GBP, AUD/JPY, AUD/HKD, AUD/EUR


----------

